# Vintage trolley is ready for its public debut



## bobnabq (Aug 31, 2011)

San Diego's newest -- and oldest -- mass transit attraction makes its public debut on Saturday.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 1, 2011)

TV video of the PCC streetcar's return to San Diego streets, which occurred on 8-27-11:

Vintage trolley car hits streets of San Diego - San Diego KFMB-8.

Here's a pic of the PCC in testing prior to revenue service. Note retrofitted pantograph and digital destination board. Trolley shoes or wheels wouldn't work on a system built for pantographs; the signboard is just a travesty. Photo from Orange Empire Railway Museum e-newsletter:







EDIT:
​​

Photos and caption from PailPAC newsletter...
​​








This is the rebuilt PCC car which debuted on Aug 27 as the start of the Silver Line which circles downtown San Diego. While this car retains its Trolley Pole, it has been updated with a pantograph, LED message sign and a wheelchair lift. Rebuilding this car cost $850,000 plus hours of volunteered work. There are 5 more PCC cars to be rehabbed and added to the fleet. Service for now is weekends and holiday 10AM to 2PM. Photos by Noel T. Braymer.
​


----------



## bobnabq (Sep 1, 2011)

Great photos. Thanks for posting them. And, of course, the red cars are the San Diego Trolly.


----------



## DET63 (Sep 9, 2011)

Why couldn't they have just made a rollsign for the destination indicator?


----------

